# Zig X-7 wiring chart.



## AMYISMINE (Feb 13, 2008)

[fon :roll: t=Lucida Console] [/font] 
Hi. Anybody got a Zig X-7 wiring chart please. Thanks. :roll:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have Zig X-7 Instructions which includes a wiring diagram. Unfortunately I have no scanner at home but would be able to do it tomorrow at work.

If no-one comes up with a copy in the meantime then I will do it and PM you tomorrow.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Amyismine,

A couple of messages with attachments waiting for you.

JohnW


----------

